# Free Spooky Holiday Music!



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Just as the title implies, here's a collection of music that's sure to make any haunter's December extra special: 

Sugar Plum Dark Mix - Kevin MacLeod

Ice Demon - Kevin MacLeod 

Bubbe's Hannah Cat (Hanukkat) - Veronique Chevalier

Zombies Can Has Cocoa - Ray O'Bannon 

Winter Solstice - Tribal Gothic

O Yog Sothoth - Tom Smith

All I Want for Christmas is Cthulhu - Supreme Fiction

The H.P. Lovecraft Historical Society also has a ton of free downloads (along with some sheet music)!


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

*But wait, there's more!*

Christmassacre - Thee Icepicks (ft. Wayne Werewolf and Keith Sawyer)

Winter Forest - Inner Devil

Silent night - Attrition

Silent Night Deadly Night - Justice Hardcore

The Renfields have free downloads of Black Christmas and Silent Night Deadly Night, while Dead Rose Symphony has three free Christmas tracks available.

Also, Graveyard Calling has an album called All I Want for Christmas Is​.​.​. BRAINS​!​!​! available for free download, as does E\music\(Dark)Ambient.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for the heads up on this.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

thank you so much for the links!


----------

